
Americans would receive $2k a month under House Democrats' plan - georgecmu
https://www.businessinsider.com/americans-would-receive-2000-a-month-under-house-democrats-plan-2020-4
======
mytailorisrich
That would cost $420 billion a month, if my calculations are correct...

~~~
60secz
Probably a lot less: 141 million tax filers * 92% under 130k * 2000 = ~$260
billion

~~~
mytailorisrich
OK, that's less but still crazy expensive over 6 months.

There are going long term consequences to what is happening.

